# Convertir señal óptica de audio en analógica



## luisba (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola
Quiero hacerme un home cinema para el salón. La tele tiene una salida óptica de sonido y quiero transformarla en eléctrica para poder amplificarla. Además que no sólo la tele tiene salidas de este tipo, el ordenador o el equipo de sonido también la tienen y me ha surgido la curiosidad.
¿Es muy costoso y/o complicado hacer dicho adaptador?

Gracias por cualquier aporte.


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 9, 2011)

Pues no estoy seguro de que sea tan facil de hacer, no se si viene algun  integrado dedicado para tal fin de manera que te simplifica las cosas,  lo digo porque esa señal de luz no es una señal analogica, es una señal  digital, que seguramente debe de estar codificada; deberas poder  decodificarla y luego convertirla a analogica, te repito no conosco si  es que lo hay un integrado que ya haga todas esas funciones de una, y si  lo hay no se que tan facil sea de conseguir. Si tu equipo de sonido  posee ese tipo de señal, fijate si es de salida o de entrada o quisas se  pueda configurar para usar como uno quiera, de ser como entrada podes  mandarlo del tele al equipo sin problemas, lo que si el cable de fibra  optica te va a salir uno y la mitad del otro, ademas de no ser tan facil  de conseguir, por lo menos no unos metros como uno quiere para su casa,  ni hablar de los terminales donde las terminaciones deben ser perfectas  cortadas para un buen acople. Ese es mi comentario, pero quisas alguien sepa  algo con mas detales, y te pueda brindar una solucion favorable,  saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 17, 2011)

Yo también quería y no encontré mucha información, además no creo que aquí sea el lugar correcto, eso es digital, empieza con un DIR (Digital Audio Interface Receiver) que pueda detectar la señal SPDIF y luego dependiendo de este se tiene que enviar la señal al DSP (Digital Signal Processor) y ya de ahí va al DAC (Digital-to-Analog Converter). ¿sabes que formato tiene la salida? si esta es PCM creo que solo necesitas el DIR para el SPDIF y usando la salida PCM de este enviarlo al DAC y ya tienes tu salida analógica para el amplificador, pero esto es con una señal PCM normal sobre el SPDIF que solo soporta dos canales, si tienes Dobly Digital por ejemplo necesitarías el DSP para que este procesará la información y sepa como manejarla.
No es tan simple y los integrados para eso vienen para montaje superficial con un montón de patitas, te complicas menos la vida si mejor compras un decodificador comercial.


----------

